# Bullz Audio amp wire kits



## ROAD_DOG (Jan 22, 2007)

I got my eyes set on a 1/0 gaugeBullz Audio kit either that or a sound quest 1/0 gauge amp kit....supposedly sound quest is made by stinger


----------



## jorgeaguayo95 (Mar 5, 2011)

I JUST INSTALLED ONE FOR MY COUSIN IN HIS CAR BUT IT WAS A 4 GAUGE AMP KIT FROM EBAY FOR 20, THE WIRES HAVE A LITTLE MORE INSULATION AND THINNER WIRES ON THE REMOTE AND INCLUDED SPEAKER WIRE. BUT THE BEST BANG FOR THE BUCK IN MY OPINION. AND IT DID THE JOB WITHOUT HURTING THE BUDGET TOO BAD...


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

junk u get what u pay for.. get knukonceptz


----------



## ROAD_DOG (Jan 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jorgeaguayo95+Mar 4 2011, 08:30 PM~20017932-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah bro im looking into all lower cost wiring but good stuff since I never heard of Bullz Audio thats wht I just ask before buying also that Sound Quest wiring kit seemed to be good stuff since its made by stinger or something


----------



## ROAD_DOG (Jan 22, 2007)

hows this kit look does copper clad aluminum a good choice or is it even a good conductor..


----------



## L.Daco1 (Jun 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DARKJUGGERNAUT_@Mar 4 2011, 08:32 PM~20017954
> *junk u get what u pay for.. get  knukonceptz
> *


 :werd:


----------



## 93FleetwoodDreams (May 23, 2009)

Oxygen free copper is what u need, rockford fosgate uses it on their amp kits


----------



## blackberry913 (Sep 18, 2011)

Bulls audio suck the jacket is thicker than the actual wire strands and the remote wire is crap you can't strip it with out having it rip and there u go re striping over and over


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

If you are *REALLY *set between Bullz and SoundQuest....go with SoundQuest.....but if you are really looking for best bang for your buck...meaning you get what you pay for, and you are paying for a quality product that will last and get the job done correctly, than knukonceptz.


----------



## Robert Hernandez (Jan 10, 2012)

junk junk junk i got some waist of cash ur better off gettin wal mart brand


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

junk, copper clad aluminum is cheap garbage. I use marine battery cable and welding cable. Depends on what they are going for. You can get RCA's, a fuse holder, power cable and copper lugs) and remoter wires by themselves for less money.


----------

